# [SOLVED] Tecumseh 10 HP, no spark!



## medmike (Feb 10, 2010)

Short version....had blown 8 hp Tec. for snowblower (HMSK80-155693X). Got 10hp Tecumseh new short-block (LH358XA-159493Y), swapped out crank and cam shaft (needed the pto shaft from blown engine to drive snowblower wheels) and both are solid state ignition. Everything came together like a dream, the blocks are identicle save for slightly larger piston. I have good compression, but no spark!. Checked spark plug in spare snowblower, works fine. Have SSI so ordered new one thinking coil was bad, still no spark.
I am using old flywheel also, but as long as magnets line-up with the solid state ignition, shouldn't I get a spark (gapped to 0.012) if SSI is functional?
Do I need to use the 10 hp's original flywheel for some reason? No grounding issue that I can see (only using spark plug boot to spark plug).

What do ya think?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## medmike (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Tecumseh 10 HP, no spark!*

I wont tell you how stupid I feel with the mistake I made, well anyway, I was not using the solid state ignition "stand-off" posts, so the coil was not over the magnets properly. Somehow I missed transfering these from old to new engine!
The posts push the ssi out over the flywheel far enough now...have a spark! Engine started 1st pull (now it vibrates excessively, but thats for another day).

Thanks


----------

